# Cold smoke roasted mixed nuts?



## phil allen

Heard someone say to try smoking some mixed nuts. While rolling through Safeway I spy a container of roasted and salted mixed nuts thinking I'd throw them on the smoker and have some smoked nuts. Then I get home and start reading up on the subject and see that you generally use "raw" nuts with most of the recipes you guys post. 

So, is it possible to throw a little cold smoke at roasted nuts? Was thinking I'd just spread them out on cookie sheets and let the amnps at them for a few hours with some pitmaster pellets. Thoughts?


----------



## pc farmer

Dont see why it wouldnt work.

Go for it.


----------



## crazymoon

PA, Let us know how they come out, it sounds like it should work fine.


----------



## tank

Phil Allen said:


> Heard someone say to try smoking some mixed nuts. While rolling through Safeway I spy a container of roasted and salted mixed nuts thinking I'd throw them on the smoker and have some smoked nuts. Then I get home and start reading up on the subject and see that you generally use "raw" nuts with most of the recipes you guys post.
> 
> So, is it possible to throw a little cold smoke at roasted nuts? Was thinking I'd just spread them out on cookie sheets and let the amnps at them for a few hours with some pitmaster pellets. Thoughts?


Yeah I do it all the time.  Some times I will follow Todds recipe for nuts which is basically a brown sugar coating with other spices (excellent by the way).  Anyways cold smoke away.


----------



## wade

Phil Allen said:


> Heard someone say to try smoking some mixed nuts. While rolling through Safeway I spy a container of roasted and salted mixed nuts thinking I'd throw them on the smoker and have some smoked nuts. Then I get home and start reading up on the subject and see that you generally use "raw" nuts with most of the recipes you guys post.
> 
> So, is it possible to throw a little cold smoke at roasted nuts? Was thinking I'd just spread them out on cookie sheets and let the amnps at them for a few hours with some pitmaster pellets. Thoughts?


The best ones to smoke are the ones that have not been roasted. Smoke them first and then roast them. Cashews work really well and here are some details I recently posted. I have several kilos of nuts smoking at the moment ready for Christmas.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/239365/nuts#post_1500413

If you also like your nuts salted you can simmer them gently in salted water for a few minutes, smoke them and then roast them in a moderate oven until they start to colour.


----------



## phil allen

Cold smoked them at about 70* for 4 hours. They had a hint of flavoring, not much more, but they were scarfed up at the xmas party and everybody loved them.


----------

